

JLambda: A jQuery plugin for succinct anonymous functions - bkudria
http://blog.from.bz/2009/10/27/jlambda-a-jquery-plugin-for-succinct-anonymous-functions

======
zealog
I'm not sure I'd use it to the extent of the original poster, but I can think
of a number of places it could come in handy. Like the ruby(&:function),
frequently that is what you want to do.

I would be curious to see if there is any performance hit. I wouldn't think
so, but sometimes JS finds a way to surprise me like that.

------
Semiapies
What a strange idea. It saves a few keystrokes, but at the cost of creating
some rather gnarly-looking expressions.

